# Hey everyone



## Malleus (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi there!

I'm a 23 year old medical student from Ireland, with about 6 years experience in Tang Soo Do, 3 years in a BJJ orientated self defence system, about a year's worth of basic Muay Thai training and some home-taught (and friend tested) boxing experience. I'm hoping to get into an MMA/BJJ club over the summer (after exams are out of the way) and am currently working on conditioning in order to be able to preform as best I can when that time comes.

Outside of that, I've got a degree in pharmacology, love me some music, I've played piano for nearly 19 years, and live up to the Irish stereotype by drinking a lot when I have the chance. 

Looking forward to getting to know ye,
Malleus.


----------



## 72ronin (Apr 5, 2010)

G'Day mate, Welcome to MartialTalk

cheers
72ronin


----------



## seasoned (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome Malleus. I know you will enjoy MT very much. See you around.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 5, 2010)

Top o' the mornin' to ya!

Welcome to MArtial Talk!


----------



## grydth (Apr 5, 2010)

Best of luck on your exams. Enjoy your visits here!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## morph4me (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Apr 5, 2010)

Greetings..


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Malleus (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, appreciate it!


----------



## Hawke (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Malleus.

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Mark Jordan (May 19, 2010)

Welcome and keep it up, Malleus!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Posting!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  It's good to have more TSD experience here


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to MT Malleus, looks like we have alot in common here.. . Great to see some more people with backgrounds in TSD here!


----------

